# Amazon got the label of second US$1 trillion company



## jackstew355

Amazon done a wonderful job in reaching 1 trillion dollar company in just 21 years. Its the second US trillion dollar company after the Iphone makers Apple.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I must say, I was a huge Amazon fan in the U.S.


----------



## GrahamWendy

Well, I cannot say that I am a great fan of amazon nowadays, however I am a fan of Jeff Bezos. I really like that man, he is really simple and "silent" when compared to the likes of Bill Gates and Elon Musk. I really do not like Bill Gates because he is trying to prove us that he is smarter than he actually is, and that is not true. While Musk.. he is a cool guy, selling some really terrible electric cars, and asking some big money for them. So yeah, basically Bezos and Amazon are the best out of these 3. I also used to sell on amazon actually, however the taxes got so big, that I do not see any point in doing it anymore. Mostly, I was selling some amazing head lamps, I was also using them when camping.


----------

